# send love to emmea12uk please



## Uvlollypop

hiya just spoken to emma and shes had to rush tom to hosp with a potential shunt issue, let her know we are thinking about her please..

will update when i hear anything

xxxx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Hope all is well... :hug:


----------



## princess_bump

thinking of you both :hugs: x x x


----------



## baboo

thinking of you both
xx


----------



## lollylou1

thinking of you Emma and you too Tom

Lou
xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Oh bless her, the last thing she needs at the moment, hope he's ok x x


----------



## Wobbles

Thinking of you Emma & Tom

x x x


----------



## FEDup1981

Oh no, thats so sad, hope he gets well soon.

And she was so looking forward to meeting up with others from BnB 2moro as well, and i really think the company wouldve done her well, cos she seems so down at the minute.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

She just told me on MSN too hun, hope she and Tom are ok. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Thinking of you both :hug:


----------



## bigbelly2

bloody hell this is the last thing she needs!!

send her and tom all our love

h x


----------



## Linzi

Oh no poor love :( Hope theyre both ok

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

thinking of you both xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikky0907

:hugs: Thinking of them!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lots of love and thoughts to you both xXx


----------



## Jenelle

:hugs: Thinking of you Emma and Tom.


----------



## Sammy181

Hope everything's ok - thinking of you Emma and Tom


----------



## leeanne

Thinking of you and Tom! :hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Thinking of you!!


----------



## Mamafy

Thinking of them both:hugs:


----------



## 1st_baby

Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## dizzy65

hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Thinking of you both sweetheart :hug: xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

thanks everyone. Tom seems ok at the moment. I decided against taking him to hospital right at the last minute as i wasnt sure what they could do. I thought he would be better in his own bed until morning. I am waking him up hourly to make sure he is rouseable and staying in touch with his neuro team. The hospital is only 10 mins down the road.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Remember if he goes into a very deep sleep it might be hard to wake him hun. Try and keep him at a 15 degree angle or more to keep his shunt draining well - as we said earlier, their soft spots get boggy if they are flat for a long time. 

Also remember to keep a check on his eyes - we lay Tegan flat and go behind her, try and get her to move her eyes to look at us and if she can't, PANIC! Lol Also our neuro told us one of the best signs to look for is their eyes don't quite match when theres a problem - one eye will look lazy.


----------



## clairebear

:hug: how is mr t this morning x


----------



## ayshahudson

Hope everything is ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## LaDY

:hugs: Hope you are both ok xxx


----------



## oOKayOo

Thinking of you and Little Tom Sweetie :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hope you are both ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Poloma

Hope your both ok xXx Thinking of you xXx


----------



## ald

Hope you are both ok, thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Thinking of you both hun xxx


----------



## ladymilly

thinking of you both hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

hi and thanks everyone. He seems better today so i guess it is just another bug....you never can tell with these things. I will have to keep an eye on him still to be sure. These things can develope slowly. but thanks everyone!


----------



## vicky

glad he is feeling better hun.


----------



## JASMAK

:hug: Glad he is OK.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

oh emma so sorry the only night i go to bed early xxx
hope he is ok now xx me and lea no all about shunt problems xxx
he will prob also throw his head around a sign of a headache it looks like they are trying to shake it off if you get me and sickness xx
Hope he is fine xx

Debra


----------



## Emmea12uk

tommy is still poorly - so we are off to the docs at 5:15 tonight.


----------



## leeanne

:hug::hug:


----------



## clairebear

hope hes ok and hope all goes well at docs X X :hug:


----------



## LaDY

Hope the docs go well hun xx


----------



## sam's mum

:hug: Hope everything went ok at the doctors x


----------



## Uvlollypop

howd it go/?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hope everything went ok:hugs: Im thinking of you :hug:
xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope everything went well.
Hope little Tom is feeling better soon


----------



## Emmea12uk

Doc was a waste of space. he did a quick check breathing ears and tonsils then said "i dont feel confortable with his conditions. He looks ok now tho but you should take hiim to your pediatrican on Monday".....thanks doc. FAT help that was


----------



## Jenelle

UGGGHHH!!! That must have been so frustrating for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## massacubano

Emmea12uk said:


> Doc was a waste of space. he did a quick check breathing ears and tonsils then said "i dont feel confortable with his conditions. He looks ok now tho but you should take hiim to your pediatrican on Monday".....thanks doc. FAT help that was

sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## kookie

thinking of you both xx


----------

